# Colouring Landscaping blocks



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi
I have a wall on my RR that I built last year using the grey blocks that alot of places sell. You know the ones that you stack up and stagger as you go. It is a quick and easy retaining wall. On another part of my RR I used the fancier block to build up a few areas around tunnels. These were 1$ more than the grey ones. It sure adds up quick when you buy a bunch but I should have bought the better block because they blend in better with the scenery. Question what can I do to colour the grey concrete ones? I know paint would flake off given time but how about some sort of stain. I just put some minwax early american stain on one with a brush and it seemed to suck into the pores well. The bright grey block was really toned down. Given time in the elements what will happen to this stained block besides fading? Can the stain flake off? I have a wall about 25' long and 3-6 blocks high. If staining the mis a good way to go can I use a hand or pump sprayer? 
Thanks for your thoughts
Todd


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I would (do) just use rattle cans on my masonry. You can easily vary and blend the colors. It doesn't flake but fades over time and lasts for many years. Actually, it looks best when it starts to fade.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Rattle cans work fine and last for years. Use flat camouflage colors like dark browns, tans and moss green. 

-Brian


----------

